# Hellarity House Show Oakland



## christa (Dec 18, 2010)

hellarity house show featuring the homeless people (oakland) and trash axis from San Diego. starting at 5 on the 19th (this sunday!)


----------



## llamer (Jan 2, 2011)

that show was so fucking fun, trashaxis are amazing

oh yeah and your band was good, too. try writing down the lyrics to 'bella ciao' next time though


----------

